# My Small Makeup Collection



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 16, 2010)

*Updated 05/20/2010!*

_i'm still in the process of collecting etc.. but here's what i have so far!_

Face Products: foundations, primers, concealers, powders etc






My Blushes:
Nars Blushers:
Luster (Left), Deep Throat (Right)





My MAC Blushes in Pots: (Clockwise Starting from Hello Kitty):
HK Fun & Games, MAC Prism, MAC Melba, MAC Prim & Proper, MAC Lovecrush, MAC Emote, and in the middle is MAC Ripe Peach Blush Ombre





My Blush Palette:









Random Blushers:




Rimmel, NYX Angel, NYX Cinnamon, Milani Luminous, No. 7, Bare essentials blush in Glee

My Eyeshadow collections:
Maybelline Duo/Quads, some NYX Trios, paint pots, fluid lines, gel eyeliners etc





BHCosmetic 120 Palette, My custom MAC quad, some nyx pigments/eyeshadows, one stila brow set, ELF Quad, other mac eyeshadow pots (twinks & carbon)





Misc. Random Eyeshadows:









My MAC Quads/Palettes:

























MAC Eyeshadow Pots:





MAC Liberty of London:
(awaiting Shell Pearl in the Mail)





NYX Trio Tester (bought this from a member):




Never used it! but they are so pretty (any ideas on where to put this?! cause it's still in the little flimsy plastic it came in)

MAC Paint Pots & Fluidline:





















































Eyelashes galore (that i rarely use - some i've never touched)





Misc. Eye stuffs:





My Lipstick Collection (and i've never worn lipstick before lol)
Before:





Separated + New lippies etc:









































Misc. Junk (jewelry, junk, tools to depot, samples to give out on swaps/sales, junk lol)













My small brush collection:

































and me and the mirror i use LOL! i'm silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh and they are all in two separate sterilite container/drawers


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 16, 2010)

Small? You lie! What an awesome collection!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Small? You lie! What an awesome collection!_

 
I know, right?  Only on Specktra would this be considered "small". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely collection, and love that last snap of you.  So cute!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol! yes it's small (to me) compared to what everyone else has!

but thank you everyone for looking!

after looking - i think i need to add more stuff to my "misc eye stuff" lol..


----------



## blusherie (Mar 16, 2010)

Great collection! I love all of your eyeshadows!!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know, right? Only on Specktra would this be considered "small". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely collection, and love that last snap of you. So cute!_

 
Quality, I know! Seriously some of the collections here are huuuuuge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This however is a really nice selection... how do you feel about the L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion mascara???


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 17, 2010)

i've only used it once or twice to be honest. mainly when i wear falsies and want to get mascara on hard to reach lashes it's great cause the applicator is small and flexible


----------



## mirauk (Mar 17, 2010)

Same here... I don't mind it, tis nothing to really shout about. But it does reach and coat every lash


----------



## arlingtonian (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could try taking the pans out of the nyx trio tester and putting them into a modified MAC palette.  I'm not sure how you would get them out of there though.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arlingtonian* 

 
_Nice collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could try taking the pans out of the nyx trio tester and putting them into a modified MAC palette.  I'm not sure how you would get them out of there though._

 
they are easy to pry off of the plastic because it's so flmsy - hence why i didn't use it or take it out of the packaging  because i have no where to put them..

the modified palettes hold square pans? because these are square and the mac ones i have (the i've been depotting) are circle?


and about the eyelash mascara - if i do it slowly (and take my time which takes forever) it does reach every lash.. not that i have many lol!


----------



## arlingtonian (Mar 17, 2010)

^^^

You can pry the plastic insert out of the MAC palettes and try to squish in as many in as you can.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Great collection, I need to get some more blushes.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arlingtonian* 

 
_^^^

You can pry the plastic insert out of the MAC palettes and try to squish in as many in as you can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooh that's a great idea! never thought of that! 

will have to try that! thanks for the idea!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_Great collection, I need to get some more blushes._

 
i am in a blush craze at the moment.. i 've got a list that i want - don't know why i'm wanting blushes so badly though!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 17, 2010)

Great collection, thanks for sharing.  You just reminded me I need to get some brush guards!!


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

BUMP! Updated 04/06/2010!






 still awaiting some stuff in the mail though lol!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

omgg nothing near small please hun! HAHA if yours is small, mine is almost non existent! HAHA

But nice stuff!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

i guess i still consider it small because i only have it all stored in 2 sterilite containers on my desktop and it's rather small! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it is small compared to all the big collections - hope i'll have a huggggggggggge collection one day!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slowly! I'm sure you'll build it up!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice and I defo wouldn't call it small


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 11, 2010)

I love your collection especially the lipsticks


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing collection. Do you like Milani Luminious? I keep hearing it's better then NARS's Orgasm.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it's alright. I don't have Nar orgasm to compare. But i do like it


----------



## love_and_hate (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you like your 120 palette? Does it come with matte and shimmer shades? I know theres much talk about the 88 palettes, but not the 120.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 29, 2010)

_"i'm still in the process of collecting"_

You always always always will be!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 8, 2010)

you have really nice things.. i like all


----------



## peachsuns (May 8, 2010)

Very very nice!
Love the palettes, paint pots, blushes, lippies, brushes, and everything. 
Your collection is not small at all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see Blanc Type, Orb, and Vanilla which probably are on my next shopping list. Can you tell me which one is your favorite among those three? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_Very very nice!
Love the palettes, paint pots, blushes, lippies, brushes, and everything. 
Your collection is not small at all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see Blanc Type, Orb, and Vanilla which probably are on my next shopping list. Can you tell me which one is your favorite among those three? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!_

 


thank you to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really have to update my stuff lol i'll try to tomorrow or tuesday.. 

our of the three.. i really have been reaching for Blanc Type a lot to be honest! i love it for my highlight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have used vanilla quite a bit (i had it before blanc type) but i just tend to reach for blanc type a lot more.. 






 hth


----------



## peachsuns (May 9, 2010)

Good choice!  *putting Blanc Type on her next shopping list*
Thank you so much!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 13, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! How do you like the brush guards?


----------

